
Harvard's newest student startups - techsetter
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/here-14-startups-launched-harvards-startup-rad-demo-day-jenny-wang?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
techsetter
What's the Harvard student startup landscape like? Do you think student
founders can actually be valuable assets and bring unique viewpoints to the
table?

